# What's your favorite canister filter and why?



## Stykk (6 Feb 2021)

Just want to get some opinions on what you all like for canister filters, and why you like them.


----------



## zozo (6 Feb 2021)

For me, it definitively is the SUNSUN HW series... 




Because it is a standalone canister (prefilter), but leave out the Pre and you have a canister and you can hook a variety of pump capacities to it, one that suits your setup best. You can easily connect canisters in series to increase filter capacity or media variety.  The best thing of all they come cheap.

I have a few in use for several years now and I'm already breaking even and used them on several different tank sizes with different pumps with different turnovers. But I'm highly under the impression if handled with a bit of care it will be a once in a lifetime-buy...

I believe All Pond Solutions sells them also under their own trade name...


----------



## Driftless (6 Feb 2021)

For my smaller tank I really like the Fluval 7 series filters, they are solidly build and I like the way that you can take out the mechanical filtration and the biological filtration.  They hold a decent amount of biological media as well.  For my bigger tanks I use one or two SunSun HW 3000 UV filters, they are all about the amount of media that they hold.  On my Discus tanks I like running two filters, not to increase flow which I don't have on high but for increased biological filtration and redundancy.  That said, my next tank, which will also be a planted Discus tank I am going use the big ADA filter.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Stykk said:


> Just want to get some opinions on what you all like for canister filters


<"Second hand Eheims">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Feb 2021)

Sadly I can’t say as I haven’t saved enough yet to buy an ADA Super Jet!


----------



## Driftless (6 Feb 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Sadly I can’t say as I haven’t saved enough yet to buy an ADA Super Jet!


They are heart-stopping expensive!


----------



## Simon Cole (7 Feb 2021)

Medium tanks:   Fluval 106 never lets us down, quietest. Now being sold-off very cheap due to newer models (£55)
Large tanks:   Jebao 503 for sheer capacity, but some units make a noise, yet always worth the punt (£50)

Additionally:   HW-603 booster (no pump) for 'special' media, cheap and easy to change/swap. A no brainer (£30).
Pleasing to see that @zozo  also mentions this model in the post above.

My favourite (non) external:   Skim-1 surface skimmer. We are actually ditching externals for these internal filters (£8)

The ADA one that I saw in the shop was something like £450. It looked like it needed a good coat of Hammerite, and that it could conduct electricity. My mother felt it was a tad too ugly in her house, which was a fair point. So I got the Fluval and donated £400 to the Isle of Wight Donkey Sanctuary instead.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (7 Feb 2021)

Eheim Classic 2215, simple, efficient,and stood the test of time!


----------



## aquascape1987 (7 Feb 2021)

Eheim thermo filters for me. Like the idea of not having a separate heater, and the pro 4 thermos I have used, have been flawless in terms of temperature control and have run for years. Still running in fact.

And as Daryl points out, if you ever need spare parts, they are easily available. Although I’ve been running one of mine now for 3 years without needing a spare part once.

The only downside to these I would say is, the fact that you have to take off the head to get at and clean the mechanical filter pads, which is a pain.

The Oase thermo filters that are currently available seem to have solved this with an easily remove pre filter. I’ve never had one of these, but a lot of people swear by them, including well known and respected aqua scaping shops.

The reason I prefer the Eheim, is that it looks a better build quality to me than the Oase. The heater on the Oase is like a traditional glass aquarium heater, which is fitted into the filter, with a twist knob setting, whereas  as the Eheim has a kettle type element in the bottom of it, and the temperature is set digitally. It also displays the real time temperature of the water digitally, which I like. How I wish that Eheim would make the same filter but with easy access mechanical sponges 🙄

Another great filter I’ve used is the fluval G6. This has an even better easy maintenance mechanical filter. Downside is, it doesn’t have a heater at all. But for me the filter was flawless, and has an even more extensive digital display screen.
I think this question is a very personal preference of the individual really.

Most people stick to what they know and what they have experience of working well for them in the past.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (7 Feb 2021)

aquascape1987 said:


> Eheim thermo filters for me. Like the idea of not having a separate heater, and the pro 4 thermos I have used have been flawless in terms of temperature control and have run for years. Still running in fact. And as Daryl points out, if you ever need spare parts, they are easily available. Although I’ve been running one of mine now for 3 years without needing a spare part once.
> 
> The only downside to these I would say is the fact that you have to take off the head to get at and clean the mechanical filter pads, which is a pain.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the Eheim thermofilters,and they look the business but they are pricey.
I've always promised myself one of these,and I like the thought of freeing up a socket too but I need to get rid of my Classic 2215 first,or wait for it to break down which will most probably never happen.


----------



## aquascape1987 (7 Feb 2021)

Yea, they are a bit pricey mate. I should have mentioned that in my weigh up of them above. Although, the Pro 4 Thermos I have noticed, have come down in price recently at some places, and I think that is due to the fact the Pro 5e has either now been released, or is shortly to be released. Still not cheap though, by any stretch of the imagination.

The Pro 5s look very similar to the 4s to me, apart for some sexier (for want of a better word) angles on the casing, and a new quick siphon pump (better?). I think they are to some degree intelligent as well, in that they are WiFi connectable, and I presume that this allows monitoring of flow levels electronically, and advises on maintenance intervals etc etc. This could be a useful feature, but on the flip side, it will be pointless to a lot of people as well, who have a set maintenance schedule. I think the thermo version of the 5  is only available in the 600 model as well, whereas thermo is available on more of the size range across the 4s. Perhaps this will open up as the model line progresses with its production life... But the price of the 5 is eye watering! 😱




Richard Aldridge said:


> need to get rid of my Classic 2215 first,or wait for it to break down which will most probably never happen.



This is the ‘problem’ with Eheim build quality. Especially the earlier classic models. They just will not die! I have heard of people running these filters for 20 years. When I say ‘problem’, I mean problem of course, for the megalomaniac aquarist, who is dying to get the new sexy model of filter 😂 Otherwise lasting forever is a plus point 😁



Richard Aldridge said:


> freeing up a socket



You wouldn’t free up a socket however, as the heating element has a separate power supply. So there are 2 x cables coming from the filter. This sometimes does come in handy though, as you can switch the heater off without switching the filter off, should you ever need to for whatever reason.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (7 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the info, I should have realised that there was a separate power supply to the heater unit,but still it would take away the problem of hiding away the heater in a modest sized tank so still worth it.

Now must find a way to convince the wife that the filters on the way out.


----------



## aquascape1987 (7 Feb 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Now must find a way to convince the wife that the filters on the way out.


Can relate to this..

Although I cannot publicly endorse this kind of behaviour.... 

(quietly whispers) 

“A duff fuse in the plug should take care of this for you” 🙊


----------



## Richard Aldridge (7 Feb 2021)

😂👍


----------



## Jaseon (7 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> For me, it definitively is the SUNSUN HW series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have one on a small tank...great little filter.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


aquascape1987 said:


> I have heard of people running these filters for 20 years.


I'm one of them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2021)

Eheim experience filters are the quietest filter I've ever known and that's the deal breaker for me these days though I did like the tetratec ex1200 I had for a while for raw force. I have a pair of 2213's and one is a noisy pita the other is very quiet, I'll likely replace the filter, impeller shaft and bushings is 2/3'ds the price of a whole new filter.


----------



## Majsa (7 Feb 2021)

I like my Eheim Experience 150 since it is uncomplicated and silent. It stands in an open cabinet and still you can’t hear it.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Majsa said:


> I like my Eheim Experience 150 since it is uncomplicated and silent.


I have <"one of these in our kitchen">, it sits on the worktop next to the tank and is very quiet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Feb 2021)

Garuf said:


> Eheim experience filters are the quietest filter I've ever known and that's the deal breaker for me these days though I did like the tetratec ex1200 I had for a while for raw force. I have a pair of 2213's and one is a noisy pita the other is very quiet, I'll likely replace the filter, impeller shaft and bushings is 2/3'ds the price of a whole new filter.


I’ve found the solution to my noisy Eheim 2213 here:






						Noisy Eheim 2213
					

The last time I checked no one over here had one. I just assumed they may be available elsewhere? They’re made in PRC as far as I know.



					www.ukaps.org
				




Ask if you want more details.


----------



## Jetpack_Badger (9 Feb 2021)

I've been running Fluval filters for twenty+ years. 

My Fluval 307 on my 135l aquarium is near silent and requires little maintenance (though I have a prefilter sponge fitted to the intake which is swapped bi-monthly). Backup filter is a Fluval U4. 
My Fluval U2 on my 55l aquariums is exceptionally well designed and effectively silent. I've just brought a Fluval 207 cannister filter for my new 60l tank which will be replacing the 55l in due course.

I understand I'll need to upgrade the supplied tubing to fit glass pipework and in-line heaters for the fluval cannisters, but that's the only negative. They are dependable, solid and well designed.


----------



## Tropicaltanklover (27 Feb 2021)

I agree with zozo's assesment of Sunsun HW-602. I use 2 as pre-filters with my Sunsun HW302  filters which I dislike opening because of leaks following rinsing of the media. With the prefilters I clean them weekly and now go 6 months without cleaning/servicing  the main filters.


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2021)

I like the Jebao Canisters, Have owned a few of them - After finding them on ebay for under £30 originally a few years ago. 
Very easy to set up and hassle free. 
By Chance the same store is still selling them from when they were under £30.00 and now over £50.00 for the 1200LPH.
Jebao External


----------



## Jaseon (27 Feb 2021)

Ive used the Fluval 07 series, and found them ok although i don't like the ribbed hoses you get with them as they seem to need more attention than the smooth type cleaning wise.

Im looking to mod them either with clear hosing or maybe just use the green ones from Eheim.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2021)

Eheim classics. Simple, quiet, reliability, low power consumption & last a long time.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Feb 2021)

Eheim hose is a bit thicker than most so doesn’t kink as easily. I’m not keen on the colour but can’t fault the quality.


----------



## Jaseon (28 Feb 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Eheim hose is a bit thicker than most so doesn’t kink as easily. I’m not keen on the colour but can’t fault the quality.


Yeah.

I think the reason why the Fluvals are ribbed is to allow them to bend easier?, but they can be prone to trapping a lot of muck, and maybe over time reducing the flow. I suspect even if they are clean the ridges restrict flow slightly although id imagine its nothing noticeable. Ive been a bit shy of buying the hoses until i look into it more. I know the size i need its just ive heard some of the clear hoses you buy online kink easily through the walls not being thick enough. Ill most probably go with the Eheims as im not bothered if they are clear just not ribbed.


----------



## aquascape1987 (28 Feb 2021)

Does anyone know why no one manufactures smooth  filter hose in a more flexible rubber/plastic? This is one of the things I find most annoying with any filter. The hard plastic hose makes it awkward to  move your filter even slightly when it’s plumbed in without messing up your in tank inlet and outlet, therefore having to make the pipes almost mm perfect to measure. I know you can heat them to do the initial fitting, but when they cool and harden, they are so awkward.


----------



## aquascape1987 (28 Feb 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Eheim hose is a bit thicker than most so doesn’t kink as easily. I’m not keen on the colour but can’t fault the quality.



You can get black Eheim hose now. It was made black for the Pro4 filters and it looks ok. Expensive though for what it is!


----------



## erwin123 (4 Mar 2021)

My Eheim 2213 is silent but classics don't have media trays, and I sort of like trays because I can just put the tray of bio media one side in water while I clean the rest. For some reason my Eheim Ecco Pro 300 is noisier (maybe higher flow rate). I have just ordered a Fluval 307 and will use 16/22 hoses which according to the internet can be used to connect to the Fluval to Lily pipes. I looked at the Oase Biomasters but Fluval is cheaper for me and has a smaller footprint


----------



## Driftless (4 Mar 2021)

I don't use the Fluval ribbed tubing either.


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Mar 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Sadly I can’t say as I haven’t saved enough yet to buy an ADA Super Jet!


Hi @Aqua sobriquet 

You could always convert a tea urn! 

JPC


----------



## Mark Nicholls (4 Mar 2021)

It HAS to be the Allpondsolutions EF150. 
It's simple, effective, easy to maintain and is adaptable.


----------



## Stykk (6 Jan 2022)

I know this is kinda of a dead post, but after looking through all your comments I was surprised that no one mentioned Oase filters. I have no experience with them, but have been wanting one for a while because they looked to be pretty good. Anyone have any experience with one?


----------



## jaypeecee (6 Jan 2022)

Stykk said:


> I know this is kinda of a dead post, but after looking through all your comments I was surprised that no one mentioned Oase filters. I have no experience with them, but have been wanting one for a while because they looked to be pretty good. Anyone have any experience with one?


Hi @Stykk 

Oase filters are frequently discussed. I suggest that you search 'Oase' from the Search box (top right of page).

JPC


----------



## Stykk (6 Jan 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Stykk
> 
> Oase filters are frequently discussed. I suggest that you search 'Oase' from the Search box (top right of page).
> 
> JPC


I just meant in this specific thread, in which people were discussing their favorite canister filters, no one mentioned Oase. When you see all the hype from the pros, youtubers, etc, it makes you think that they are the pinnacle of canister filtration, but no one here brought them up. I thought that was telling, and I just wondered if someone wanted to share there experience with them and why they might not be their favorite compared to other filters.


----------



## arcturus (6 Jan 2022)

Stykk said:


> I know this is kinda of a dead post, but after looking through all your comments I was surprised that no one mentioned Oase filters. I have no experience with them, but have been wanting one for a while because they looked to be pretty good. Anyone have any experience with one?


The Oase Biomaster was released 2-3 years ago. Most of the filters on this thread are solid classical filters that have been in use for at least 10 years. The major advantage of the Oase filters is their independent pre-filter Which greatly simplifies maintenance. Afaik, no other filter has such design. They also have good flow (especially if you tweak the pre-filter pipe). The rest is subjective…


----------



## Matti (6 Jan 2022)

Oase Biomaster. Good built quality, easy to remove prefilter, adjustable hose connectors with  shut of valves, priming button, heater option. And it comes with all media you need! (Unless you're one of those nuttheads that the sponges away and replace them with something you were told to have)


----------



## kayjo (7 Jan 2022)

Jaseon said:


> Ive used the Fluval 07 series, and found them ok although i don't like the ribbed hoses you get with them as they seem to need more attention than the smooth type cleaning wise.
> 
> Im looking to mod them either with clear hosing or maybe just use the green ones from Eheim.


I like my new Fluval 207.  It's quiet, sturdy and easy to service.  

I prefer the stock hoses because they are less visually noticeable.  I'm curious about cleaning the hoses.  I have kept canister filters for over ten years now and have never once cleaned a hose.  My other canisters have clear hoses and they don't get dirty or clogged.  2 have been running nonstop for ten years.  Do people usually clean their filter hoses?


----------



## Jaseon (7 Jan 2022)

kayjo said:


> I like my new Fluval 207.  It's quiet, sturdy and easy to service.
> 
> I prefer the stock hoses because they are less visually noticeable.  I'm curious about cleaning the hoses.  I have kept canister filters for over ten years now and have never once cleaned a hose.  My other canisters have clear hoses and they don't get dirty or clogged.  2 have been running nonstop for ten years.  Do people usually clean their filter hoses?


On one of the tanks i had set up i would get a lot of build up coming out of the ribbed hoses especially when i restarted the filter. It makes sense to me that the ribs will catch debris over time just through the design of them. I've recently switched over to the Ehiem style green hoses with matching intake/out pipes, and i think it looks quite nice. I hate those clips you need as well to keep the fluval hoses in. I think its more of an aesthetic in the main.


----------



## kayjo (7 Jan 2022)

I agree, the ribbed hoses are more likely to be a problem than the usual smooth ones.  Mine has only been running for a few months, so I'll have to keep an eye on it.  Thanks for the heads-up

I thought those hose clips would be an esthetic problem for me too, but I lucked out because the way the tank is set up mostly hides them.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


kayjo said:


> My other canisters have clear hoses and they don't get dirty or clogged. 2 have been running nonstop for ten years. Do people usually clean their filter hoses?


I <"clean mine every couple of months in the summer"> and probably once between late autumn to spring.

<"Usually lower flow">, via dirty hoses, is my reason for cleaning the filter. I don't tend to open the filter body otherwise. I have a sponge pre-filter on the intakes of all my filters and I clean this up every ~week. I don't have any mechanical filtration media in the filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Jan 2022)

Pricewise the APS 2000 EX its a sun-sun so the amount they sell beware of imperfections getting through("you will need a bit of emery paper "Nathan Hill review) but real workhorse. Liking the Fluval 06 07 series. Shame about the ribbed hosing as mentioned


----------



## fredi (16 Jan 2022)

Eheim 2080, had 2 for 15yrs, apart from changing the hoses (gone hard, worried they would leak), the shaft and impeller in one, and the removable tap assembly in the other, no problems, i would (am going to), purchase another, without issue 
They were at the time of purchase, the cheapest to run of any filter close to their size/flow, i have had Eheim’s since i was 10 yrs old (a long time ago 😂😂),  in between have dabbled with Sera (leaks, leaks, and more leaks), fluval (years ago, poor flow, fragile build), ended up replacing with 2117, which is still in use


----------



## Stykk (16 Jan 2022)

What size eheim classic would you all recommend for a 40 gallon (~140 liter) aquarium? Dimensions are about 30"x18"x18" (about 75x45x45cm).


----------



## hypnogogia (16 Jan 2022)

Eheim classic 600. 









						EHEIM classic 600
					

With EHEIM classic you have everything that makes up a good external filter.   By choosing a classic you won’t go wrong. Because you have…




					eheim.com


----------



## Freedygx (15 Mar 2022)

Fluval FX4 is my favorite canister filter, because my aquarium site big and this Fluval is for big aquariums, it featues 700 gph flow rate and 5 filtration stages


----------



## john6 (23 Mar 2022)

I started with eheim many moons ago and couldnt fault them at all, then they produced the professional range and everything went down hill, the quality was shocking for such highly priced filters, the baskets are flimsy and it just didnt feel like Eheim quality yet still retained a very high price tag. If Eheim had the same quality as their earlier filters then i would still be using Eheim.
Changed to Fluval fx6, great filter except the design meant there was not a lot of room as you would think for media and cleaning it was a chore, especially undoing the screw clamps, I still dont know why Fluval still insist on ribbed tubing.
I then changed to an Aquael 2000 Max, What a filter, silent, powerful, well made, lots of media room and an easy pre-filter, never missed a beat in the 30 months i had it. 
My current filters are 2 Oase Biomaster 850 thermo's, great filters with added bonus of heaters inside the filters. When i first got them i had to get the heads replaced on both of them as they were quite loud, this was done easily and quickly so great service from Oase, The best thing is the ease of the pre filter, wouldn't change them now for anything.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


john6 said:


> If Eheim had the same quality as their earlier filters then i would still be using Eheim.


It is a  shame how they have gone downhill, they were something <"you could rely on">.


john6 said:


> The best thing is the ease of the pre filter, wouldn't change them now for anything.


We've got a few <"Oase  threads">. I'm a <"pre-filter fan myself">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## john6 (23 Mar 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is a  shame how they have gone downhill, they were something you could rely on.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yeah i used to love my Eheims but to be honest i felt cheated when they charged a high end price for a low/mid range filter. The Biomaster 850's ive got now are not cheap but you can tell the quality as soon as you open the box so i dont mind paying the high price.


----------



## Kerrycarp (23 Mar 2022)

I'm still running the 2 eheim 2217's I've had for over 20 years.
Replaced the impeller and shaft on one and the tubing on both ( as it does get hard after a while)!
Never had a problem with either and not thinking about replacing them.
When I set a tank up at work I used a Sunsun and was really impressed with it, if I do need to replace the eheims I will go with Sunsun.


----------



## fredi (23 Mar 2022)

The 1200xl is still ok (i think), i don’t think much has changed from the old 2080
I have 2 2117’s, both still fine, i think that series is now called classic 
If I was looking for a new filter, it would be a 1200xl, or a classic


----------



## Hanuman (30 Mar 2022)

None. I have come to realize that no matter the brand I have used (Oase, Aquael, Eheim, SunSun) they all have flaws. Some more serious than others but even the expensive ones have major flaws too. Starting with Oase and their biofilter/pre-filter clogging pretty fast or leaking or flow decreasing severly. Also them charging absurd prices for some piece of equipment that is pretty basic in an aquarium setup is just something I don't accept no matter the technical and marketing explanations. These companies are competing with liquid fert companies on how to make more profit out of thin air. If I had to pick a winner among all these brands it would be Eheim and their 2215/2217 series.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Mar 2022)

Always been oase for me, purely as it’s what I know. 
I bought the thermo 250 and then just bought the 600 filter head genuine part for £45, now I essentially have a thermo 600 for far less than retail price.

The filter head I bought was damaged (cracked handle) they’re usually £73


----------



## Garuf (30 Mar 2022)

Hanuman said:


> None. I have come to realize that no matter the brand I have used (Oase, Aquael, Eheim, SunSun) they all have flaws. Some more serious than others but even the expensive ones have major flaws too. Starting with Oase and their biofilter/pre-filter clogging pretty fast or leaking or flow decreasing severly. Also them charging absurd prices for some piece of equipment that is pretty basic in an aquarium setup is just something I don't accept no matter the technical and marketing explanations. These companies are competing with liquid fert companies on how to make more profit out of thin air. If I had to pick a winner among all these brands it would be Eheim and their 2215/2217 series.


Agreed. When picking filters these days it can be from any manufacturer as long as it is silent, not quiet, silent. And doesn’t use a tonne of watts. 
That’s basically all I care about assuming that the quality and customer service is good. 
What I’m trying to say is eheim should just pick the classic or experience and modernise them so they can use less watts and be quieter and if not less watts then do more with them.


----------

